# Lost Dog-Brittany Spaniel



## autumn (Nov 9, 2006)

We lost a dog on November 8th while hunting on Missouri River bottom near North Dakota/South Dakota line (Strassburg area).

Mostly white small Brittany Spaniel with some brown/liver spot--answers to "Dixie." Was wearing a red chest protector and red boots with yellow duct tape. Reward!!

If found call Don's Motel in Linton @ 701-254-5457--ask for Einar Jensen or follow information on collar.

All help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

We'll make this a sticky for a few days...

Ryan


----------



## bucksnort (Jul 4, 2005)

Just wanted to thank all the people of Linton, Strasburg, and Pollock area. For aiding us in the recovery of Dixie. She was found about 12:15 on friday about five miles north were she was lost. Thank you Ryan for applying a sticky to keep this on top in helping us for our seach and happy recovery. Einar and Eric


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations Einar, Eric and Autumn!

Hopefully this forum provided some help with your recovery!

Ryan


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats on finding the pup !!! I have lost Remmi for 30 minutes and that made me sick to my stomach :roll:


----------

